# Just Do It



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

View attachment 605738


That is all.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

texasgal said:


> View attachment 605738
> 
> 
> That is all.


 Thanks for posting this! Great message that rings true for me. I've never been able to turn my head.All of my dogs and cats came from abandonment and neglect cases. I'm unable to take in anymore because I don't want to get in over my head. However, I will continue to try my best to find help for any animal in need. 


It took me a week to get help for a horribly starved and neglected horse. I knew in my heart, and head I was doing the right thing and never let up on the phone calls to the Sheriff and the Humane Society. What finally did it is when I posted a plea for help and pictures of the emaciated horse on the Humane Society's FB page. It got them moving real fast, and the horse was out of there and helped!


The same holds true for people, especially the elderly. I have a soft spot for old folks.. I'm heading in that direction myself real fast. LOL

Just do the right thing folks, in whatever capacity that you are able, whether small or big!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, we need to speak for those who can't.

A casual friend told me he wasn't going to feed his llamas any hay over the winter because he didn't care about them anymore, they could graze, he was getting a divorce etc. There is no winter grazing in Wisconsin, not enough to sustain life.

He wouldn't sell them or listen to reason & dared me to report him. I reported him & told the Humane officer to tell who reported him, they did.
They took his llamas.

Years later I saw him at a social event & he thanked me for getting him out of that jam. Most people aren't so appreciative. 

I reported a nephew for tying a dog to a tree in the woods to die. The dog was rescued by my sister, the loser's Mom. The nephew was put on a DNA (do not adopt) list only because the act couldn't be proved without my sister's testimony. Let's just say we have lively family reunions.

I'd report anyone if I had to for an animals sake. Friend, family or stranger, it's all the same to me.

I've also paid the vet bill for having a suffering horse PTS & that horse was owned by an internet stranger. 
It's not hard to do the right thing.


----------

